# Devastated



## Emma curwen (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi everyone help desperately needed I'm absolutely inconsolable and angry beyond belief some low down dirty scum bag has stolen my puppy I my son passed away and and zeke was my lifeline back to mental stability I saved for over a year to get the puppies I wanted JRT/beagle and someone has nicked him he was booked in for his jabs and chipping next week the police have been notified but apparently they can't do anything


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Very sorry to hear this.

Do you know who took him?


----------



## Emma curwen (Jun 9, 2017)

No It was a warm day and had the front door open with safety gate in place and someone has leant over and swiped him


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Try putting posters up everywhere in case someone recognises him. It might make him too hot to handle and he will be dumped, hopefully, to be picked up by someone and handed in.


----------



## Emma curwen (Jun 9, 2017)

I've already done this and notified the dog warden


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Really hope you are reunited.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

So sorry to hear this. You have to flood the area with posters and flyers. Facebook, the lot. Aren't some people scum! Really disgusting.


----------



## Emma curwen (Jun 9, 2017)

They are I'm not holding any hope of getting him back I'm just not that lucky


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Emma curwen said:


> They are I'm not holding any hope of getting him back I'm just not that lucky


Don't give up...keep on drawing people's attention to it...tell your friends to keep on sharing on FB. It is just so heartbreaking.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Is he one of the dogs on the avatar (I'm guessing)? It's so awful, friend of mine has got a beautiful British Shorthair cat, absolutely adorable nature too and three of us now have advised her not to let her out as she will be stolen. It's just easy money for them, the fact that this is part of someone's family doesn't matter to them. Do you think they had maybe seen the pup previously thro the baby gate and waited for their opportunity?


----------



## Emma curwen (Jun 9, 2017)

Yes he's white and tan pup and the worst thing is how long I saved for him


----------

